# Yet another "Get stuffed motorhomers" from DFDS



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

A nice 50% off offer for early morning crossings (02:00 - 04:00)

http://link.dfdsseaways.net/webversion.php?a0b6423e-fc423820-7a6d67dc

Try to book select "Motorhome" insert "E50OFF" code and the answer is "The computer says NO!"

Email to DFDS and the answer is "This offer is for cars only and not available to motorhomes"

Thanks a bunch DFDS!


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

we are a very small part of their market so no wonder.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Look on their booking site and you will see an option for a car <4.35m x 8m.
That would be a very large car but probably still less than cost for m/h of similar size. 4.35m is truck height!!!!!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Their bat

Their ball

Their playground

Their rules


Vote with your feet and use another ferry company!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> Their bat
> 
> Their ball
> 
> ...


I keep batting their ball back to them - asking why they do it time after time and pointing out that 50% discount for using middle of the night crossings is attractive to many motorhomers.

Maybe they will catch on some time - but maybe not................. :roll:


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Yet another "Get stuffed motorhomers" from DFD*



Stanner said:


> A nice 50% off offer for early morning crossings (02:00 - 04:00)
> 
> http://link.dfdsseaways.net/webversion.php?a0b6423e-fc423820-7a6d67dc
> 
> ...


Why on earth do some motorhomers want to travel in the middle of the night? - Its supposed to be a holiday!

Then they turn up or leave and rev the vehicle getting onto ramps slam doors etc just as all the NORMAL people have gone to sleep.

Surely you guys can afford to cross at a civilised time! You can normally get over for about £50 
.

Jon


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

> *"Mrplodd"*Their bat
> 
> Their ball
> 
> ...


I agree, but that alone would not do any good, do it, but make a copy of the booking and email it to them, so then KNOW theylost out, after a while they might get the message


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

It is certain they know about the mh market and have decided not to go after it. They will have their reasons but not for us to question.
Plenty of other opportunities for us.

Alan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Not only these offers !

One of the new Tesco Clubcard voucher £10 to £30 exchanges is for DFDS Dover to Dunkirk and Newcastle to Amsterdam but you can't use it with a motorhome.

G


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Remember that DFDS is primarily a commercial vehicle carrier, and for every discounted motorhome position on the ferry it can probably get twice the money for a van or a truck.

We have guys that come to the Nuenen rally from Hull, it's cheaper for them to drive to Harwich than use Hull-Rotterdam with DFDS or P&O if they use a motorhome. One group sold their m/home and bought an ex-AA Trafic. 

Peter


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Yet another "Get stuffed motorhomers" from DFD*



> Why on earth do some motorhomers want to travel in the middle of the night? - Its supposed to be a holiday!
> 
> Then they turn up or leave and rev the vehicle getting onto ramps slam doors etc just as all the NORMAL people have gone to sleep.
> 
> ...


Because travel on the A.14-M.11-M.25-M.20 to arrive in time for those crossings is much more pleasant - no 30 minute queue to cross the Thames and no toll.

3 good reasons there.

.................... make that 4 as I prefer driving at night.

If I can add to that a 50% discount on a "£50" return that makes it 5.

I have never travelled on an early morning ferry and seen the lorry decks totally full (except maybe when there is trouble at the tunnel or on other ferries)............... has anyone else?

As for "Then they turn up or leave and rev the vehicle getting onto ramps slam doors etc just as all the NORMAL people have gone to sleep" ?

That serves YOU right for being a cheapskate and spending your holiday in the DFDS car park. What ever made you think that was a suitable place to get a full nights sleep....................

What is NORMAL about being a cheapskate and spending your holiday in the DFDS car park....................... :roll: :roll:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I,m going to second what Stanner says and add a few more reasons.

Much prefer to travel in the middle of the night.

No queueing up for ages in a long line waiting to board.

No vehicles packed in like sardines, no panicking getting out of the vehicle that someone in a truck or other vehicle will open their door onto your motorhome because they have parked so close(Happened to us once)

No mad rush to climb the stairs to get the best window seats.

No queueing for ages to get a drink/meal/coffee.

Much more relaxed, no mad rush, its a holiday after all, why be part of a mad rush.

Roads much quieter when you arrive.

And that's without mentioning the price.

Lets put it this way, if it was the same price we would still travel in the middle of the night, you need to try it, what a difference

But don't tell everyone :wink: 

Paul.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Well despite that just booked with DFDS but NOT via Dover.

Want to head south in September to try and see the Circuit des Remparts then meet up with friends in Charente before coming back up to Le Bourget for the Leisure Vehicles show and then the Paris Motorshow. 
So checked the Dover crossing prices for that period and it's £80 odd - then checked Newhaven - Dieppe £115.00 with the wrinklies discount offered on that route. 

£35 against an extra 200miles driving - suits me.

And it's 10am out returning at 6pm is that normal enough? 
Won't wake any of you light sleepers?


----------

